# Looking for a ICD-10 Documentation Manager



## atartaglione (Jul 16, 2013)

The ICD-10 Documentation Manager is responsible for coordinating with Subject Matter Experts (SME), ICD-10 Vendor, MMIS Business Analysts (BA), Medical coders, trainers, publications unit,  and other agency staff to manage, facilitate, and coordinate the identification, modification and issuance of key agency documentation  and program policies (e.g. provider manuals, web content, billing instructions, healthcare program policies, etc..) that are impacted by ICD-10.  Additionally, the ICD-10 Documentation Manager will be responsible for coordinating with other areas, business units as required, to address ICD-10 documentation issues and concerns.

PREFERENCES:
Experience with managing documentation and program policies within the healthcare environment is preferred (e.g. payer side)
Experience working in a fast paced environment within a project team structure and timeline

If interested please reach out to me with your resume
Ann T CPC, PCA Lead Coder ICD-10 Implementation Project


----------



## Rperry (Jul 16, 2013)

Please supply me with your e-mail address.


----------



## cbowman1 (Jul 16, 2013)

I would love to send you my resume due to I just got certified as ICD-10 CMS Approved Trainer with the AAPC. Reach me at 941-725-9462

Cindy Bowman, CPC, CPC-H, CPC-I
Certified Approved ICD-10 CMS Trainer
cbowman40@gmail.com


----------



## atartaglione (Jul 17, 2013)

*cbowman1*

This position is in massachusetts, do you currently reside in Mass?


----------



## atartaglione (Jul 17, 2013)

*Rperry*



Rperry said:


> Please supply me with your e-mail address.



 - would it be possible for you to attach you resume here?  Let me know


----------

